# Kit Ginger Beer Recipe



## nuggetron (7/1/12)

thoughts on this concoction?
coopers ginger beer can
500g ginger (half sliced half grated)
3 tsp dry ginger powder
125 g of ginger marmalade if available
8 birds eye chillies
3 cloves
150 g brown sugar
1 lemon juice
1.5 kg raw sugar

made to the volume on the can using the can yeast

thoughts on any changes? will it be too chilli-y like my ceverza from before?


----------



## XavierZ (7/1/12)

nuggetron said:


> made to the volume on the can using the can yeast



make to 23-24L otherwise it's too sickly sweet.
Also re-culture yeast from a 6er of CPA.


----------



## nuggetron (7/1/12)

XavierZ said:


> Also re-culture yeast from a 6er of CPA.



what?


----------



## kario (10/2/12)

nuggetron said:


> what?



A six pack of Cooper's Pale Ale


----------



## nuggetron (10/2/12)

i ment the re-culture bit
what and how
its too late though its brewed and in the bottle for 2 or 3 weeks now


----------



## bum (10/2/12)

Waste of time in a GB anyway, IMO.

Have you had a taste yet? How're those chillies treating you? I put 5 bird's eyes in a brew of mine once and it became too much over time. YMMV.


----------



## Dan Dan (10/2/12)

nuggetron said:


> i ment the re-culture bit
> what and how
> its too late though its brewed and in the bottle for 2 or 3 weeks now




Do a search for it. It's easy enough under the right conditions, and it works well. And you get to drink Coopers, and that's always good too.


----------



## nuggetron (11/2/12)

had a taste the day of bottling and it was amazing, not too much chilli, was gunna let it sit and chill out for 6 weeks, mite have another taste today since its been about half of that, the chillis didnt have much taste i stabbed them to keep all the seeds and what not inside it, i think the chilli just boosted the ginger flavour


----------

